# JetDirect Box - Static IP



## smellmychees (Aug 12, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how I can assign a static IP to my single port jetdirect box?. I've tried using HP WebJet Admin, but it's so clunky and confusing, I can't find a relevant page!.

I think the version is 2.0.50 (of webjet admin that is), I'm temporarily setting DNS on our firewall to assign a IP, but obviously this has to be done every morning, as the lease expires.

The printer itself is a basic hp2200 so has no configuration available, and the jetdirect box is external type.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to move this to networking to see if the folks that hang out there have an idea.

My first thought would be, wouldn't it be better to have a fixed IP address for it, rather than static?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Would help to know the model of the JetDirect Box. I dont see what your issue is with Web Jet Direct. I have no problems with it. I use it to control printers that are 15 miles away from me on our network connected by a fractional T1.


----------



## the_thin_man (Apr 1, 2005)

I normally let JetDirect pick up a DHCP address - check this via DHCP server or print a test page from the test button. Then go to the embedded web server and config from there. Just set a default IP address or if you really like DHCP then set a reservation so the JetDirect box picks up the same IP address each time.

Once you know the IP address you can always telnet to the IP address thats as staight forward as you can get.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

here is how to setup most external JetDirects.

1) Hook up the jetdirect to the printer you want on it.
2) Hold down the test button and it will print out a config page.
3) From the config page get the IP address it has assigned to it.
4) Then go to a command line and type in "route add IP FROM TEST PAGE IP OF YOUR COMPUTER I.E. route add 192.0.0.192 192.168.1.30 (note 192.0.0.192 seems to be a standard for Jetdirects coming from the factory).
5) In the command prompt type in "telnet IPFROM THE TEST PAGE" I.E. telnet 192.0.0.192
6) Within there make all your changes.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I ALWAYS set printers and other static devices to use a fixed IP address because they should never change. You can set the IP address from the printer console (on the printer) easy enough if it has one.


----------

